# Initial Entry Date - Minimum and Maximum duration given in 2017



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone who has lodged visa application in 2017,

You all must be aware of change in visa processing times (now 8 to 11 months). It is time to discuss minimum and maximum duration given by DIBP to prepare and fly to Australia before Initial Entry Date. I know, there is no set duration specified anywhere and usually IED is just before your Medicals/PCC expire.

However, if visa process takes 8-11 months then we would near expiry of Medicals/PCC and would get very less time to prepare to land before IED. For instance, I need 6 months to prepare for my first entry and to settle in Melbourne. Also, I am not rich enough to make entry and exit once and then spend a fortune flying in again.

All those who lodged applications in 2016 and received Grant in 2017 are requested to post their Initial Entry Dates so that we can predict and plan for ourselves.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> Hello Everyone who has lodged visa application in 2017,
> 
> You all must be aware of change in visa processing times (now 8 to 11 months). It is time to discuss minimum and maximum duration given by DIBP to prepare and fly to Australia before Initial Entry Date. I know, there is no set duration specified anywhere and usually IED is just before your Medicals/PCC expire.
> 
> ...


If you feel your IED is short, have you go through IED waiver?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/1246817-initial-entry-waiver.html


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> Hello Everyone who has lodged visa application in 2017,
> 
> You all must be aware of change in visa processing times (now 8 to 11 months). It is time to discuss minimum and maximum duration given by DIBP to prepare and fly to Australia before Initial Entry Date. I know, there is no set duration specified anywhere and usually IED is just before your Medicals/PCC expire.
> 
> ...


Hello MaqsoodSyed,

You are mistaken about the Visa Process Time line. Whether it's 189/190, the new Process Timelines are 

190 Skilled - Nominated 11 Months 15 Months 
189 Skilled - Independent Points-tested 11 Months 15 Months 

Link: https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

So, Welcome to the world of uncertainty  

In all probability most applicants may have to redo their PCC and Meds once again given the above Timelines. Very little options left .....

cheers,
Rajnath


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> Hello Everyone who has lodged visa application in 2017,
> 
> You all must be aware of change in visa processing times (now 8 to 11 months). It is time to discuss minimum and maximum duration given by DIBP to prepare and fly to Australia before Initial Entry Date. I know, there is no set duration specified anywhere and usually IED is just before your Medicals/PCC expire.
> 
> ...


If the IED is especially onerous, DIBP have been known to waive. This, however, is not the rule, so you cannot depend on it. You may need to alter your plans. Perhaps perform initial entry, then save some more and postpone your relocation by a year or two?

It does concern me that you're heading to Melbourne strapped for cash. You should have enough to support yourself for a fairly extended period, in case work is harder to come by than hoped.


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

FFacs said:


> If the IED is especially onerous, DIBP have been known to waive. This, however, is not the rule, so you cannot depend on it. You may need to alter your plans. Perhaps perform initial entry, then save some more and postpone your relocation by a year or two?
> 
> It does concern me that you're heading to Melbourne strapped for cash. You should have enough to support yourself for a fairly extended period, in case work is harder to come by than hoped.




What happens if you do not enter within IED? Recently lot of cases came up where IED was between 30-60 days. For some it was so close that applying for waiver and waiting for response created more uncertainty.

Making an initial entry to activate VISA is not easy on the purse. A family of 3-4 will need to spend about $10K I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

satban said:


> What happens if you do not enter within IED? Recently lot of cases came up where IED was between 30-60 days. For some it was so close that applying for waiver and waiting for response created more uncertainty.
> 
> Making an initial entry to activate VISA is not easy on the purse. A family of 3-4 will need to spend about $10K I think.
> 
> ...


Technically the grant stands cancelled the moment you miss the IED, if you were not granted an extension 

However, if you are able to prove that there were circumstances beyond your control such as illness, pregnancy etc. Which the department would consider as credible, you may be able to get a revised IED

But you are at the mercy of the wisdom of the department 

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

satban said:


> What happens if you do not enter within IED? Recently lot of cases came up where IED was between 30-60 days. For some it was so close that applying for waiver and waiting for response created more uncertainty.
> 
> Making an initial entry to activate VISA is not easy on the purse. A family of 3-4 will need to spend about $10K I think.
> 
> ...


As Bienz noted, IED is IED, unless you have a good case for it being changed. And yes, if you're heading over from Europe, it's going to hit the purse. I have a family of 5, though 2 are infants, and it cost us EUR5K in flights and another 1.5K for AirBnB. I would advise anyone who is putting in an application to have the money ready for the validation. Migration can wait a year or two.


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

Reading your comments, I am mentally prepared to be ready to relocate in 30-60 days because I would have no valid reason to apply for uncertain IED Waiver.

Though I'd be cash strapped, I can rely on friends and family to loan me for my survival until I get employed (which should not be more than 2 months, I guess). I am ready to take up any legal menial jobs (part/full time) to survive. Hope for best!

However flying back and forth twice seems hectic and more expensive. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi All,

My grant date was 27 Oct and my IED is Dec - 8. Another friend was Nov1 and IED 20 Jan 2018

I've sent an email 3 times to DIBP asking for IED waiver but there's no response 

It's a really big hit on my wallet as the tickets are expensive and can't make a permanent move.

I've read a couple of posts and found that DIBP has waived it for a lot of them who requested but that doesn't seem to be in my case. Hopefully they respond before booking my tickets.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

May I ask what reason did you give to the department to waive your IED?

Girl Aussie



staokeer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My grant date was 27 Oct and my IED is Dec - 8. Another friend was Nov1 and IED 20 Jan 2018
> 
> ...


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

girlaussie said:


> May I ask what reason did you give to the department to waive your IED?
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girl Aussie,

Reason given:
My wife is to complete a course and that my notice period in the company I work is 2 months so I can't make a permanent move.

Along with Grant I received a separate email.
=====
TITLE:
=====
NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE
=====
CONTENT:
=====
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition. 
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.

Question:
In the forum, I've seen that people have received in what's called a facilitation letter where it's clearly mentioned that their IED is waived off but in my case I've received the above letter and though it clearly states "General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition", I'm not sure if the email I received along with the grant is an IED waiver and a facilitation letter isn't required. 
What's your view?


----------



## nabtex (Dec 22, 2016)

staokeer said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> Reason given:
> My wife is to complete a course and that my notice period in the company I work is 2 months so I can't make a permanent move.
> ...


Dear Friend,

If you dont mind, please let me know if your IED was waived off or Did u get a facilitation letter from DIBP??

I find myself in a similar situation as yours.....


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

nabtex said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> If you dont mind, please let me know if your IED was waived off or Did u get a facilitation letter from DIBP??
> 
> I find myself in a similar situation as yours.....



It's already answered here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1279522-initial-entry-date-waiver-4.html

Point-1:
I emailed skilled.support asking them if I can enter Australia even after the IED and this is the response I had received.

===========
The notice to visa holders- Initial entry date form will facilitate your entry into Australia after the Initial Entry Date expiry. You should retain a copy of this letter as you may require it when making your travel arrangements, when boarding your flights or on arrival in Australia.

In answer to your enquiry yes you and your family can enter Australia after the initial entry date mentioned in the grant letter.
===========

Conclusion:
a) I only have the generic letter.
b) I didn't receive a facilitation letter yet skilled.support confirmed that I and my family can enter after IED.
c) Will travel to Oz at a later date.

Point2: 
Since I had emailed them after a week or so they sent another email with facilitation letter.

Conclusion:
I have both letter (generic and facilitation) and even if I had just 1 of them, it's sufficient

HTH
Syed


----------



## nabtex (Dec 22, 2016)

staokeer said:


> It's already answered here:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1279522-initial-entry-date-waiver-4.html
> 
> Point-1:
> ...


Thanks a lot for your prompt response.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

nabtex said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt response.


Hi, Have you made your move to Australia already. Any problems you faced?


----------

